# برنامج ... Primal 3D Interactive Atlas 10CD-3D Human Anatomy ... للاطـبــــاء



## Mu7ammad (28 أبريل 2007)

Primal Interactive 10CD Set 
(3D Human Anatomy)
Windows OS | Size: 10 CD - 4.34 Gb





​

A unique dynamic human anatomy resource that provides you with stunning 3D visuals, animations and concise text for use in health care education, for patient education, for your students or for your own presentations.

Interactive Hand 2000



​
Benefits
* Explain injuries, conditions and treatments more effectively with this accurate visual tool.
* Aid your interpretation of MR by comparing the 3D model with MR slices in three planes.
* Save time when you have this vast image resource for presentations, hand outs etc.
* Make teaching and learning enjoyable!

Interactive Thorax And Abdomen



Detailed, fully labeled, and interactive 3D anatomy model of the thorax and abdomen, including internal organs.
Benefits
* Explain injuries, conditions and treatments more effectively with this accurate visual tool.
* Aid your interpretation of MR by comparing the 3D model with MR slices in three planes.
* Save time when you have this vast image resource for presentations, hand outs etc.
* Make teaching and learning enjoyable!

Foot&Ankle



​
“…… this Interactive CD-ROM stands alone, it is far above other resource materials which are available.Overall the information presented is stimulating, informative and visually exciting. Whilst rather more costly than a traditional text book the long term benefits far out weigh the immediate cost and will be a learning tool for the future.”
Australian Massage Association review of Sports Injuries Foot July 2003“

Head and Neck



​
3D modelling of the head & neck including all structures and vessels.
- Includes 10 3D animations to show TMJ function
- 25 Clinical slides and X -Rays of pathologies
- High resolution dissection stills and video clips
- Surface anatomy videos that demonstrate muscle action

Benefits
* Explain injuries, conditions and treatments more effectively with this accurate visual tool.
* Aid your interpretation of MR by comparing the 3D model with MR slices in three planes.
* Save time when you have this vast image resource for presentations, hand outs etc.
* Make teaching and learning enjoyable!

Interactive Spine



Detailed model of the entire vertebral column and spinal cord - cervical, thoracic, lumbar and sacral regions.
Benefits
* Explain injuries, conditions and treatments more effectively with this accurate visual tool.
* Aid your interpretation of MR by comparing the 3D model with MR slices in three planes.
* Save time when you have this vast image resource for presentations, hand outs etc.
* Make teaching and learning enjoyable!

Interactive Pelvis:Male & Female



​
Detailed interactive 3D models of both male and female anatomy.
Each model includes fully labelled 3D modelling of the pelvis region including:
# Pelvic Floor/Diaphragm
# Urogenital Diaphragm
# Kidneys
# Reproductive System Rectum
# Sacroiliac Joint
# All Arteries, nerves & veins
Benefits
* Explain injuries, conditions and treatments more effectively with this accurate visual tool.
* Aid your interpretation of MR by comparing the 3D model with MR slices in three planes.
* Save time when you have this vast image resource for presentations, hand outs etc.
* Make teaching and learning enjoyable!

Interactive Hip



Detailed 3D modeling of the hip, including the acetabular fossa and the surrounding structures to the full blood supply and nervous innervation of the hip joint and thigh.

Benefits
* Explain injuries, conditions and treatments more effectively with this accurate visual tool.
* Aid your interpretation of MR by comparing the 3D model with MR slices in three planes.
* Save time when you have this vast image resource for presentations, hand outs etc.
* Make teaching and learning enjoyable!

Interactive Shoulder



Detailed 3D modelling of the shoulder, supplemented by text, MRI section and clinical slides. In collaboration with Johns Hopkins University there are a remarkable series of bio-mechanical animations showing the relative bone positions during a number of typical joint motions.

Benefits
* Explain injuries, conditions and treatments more effectively with this accurate visual tool.
* Aid your interpretation of MR by comparing the 3D model with MR slices in three planes.
* Save time when you have this vast image resource for presentations, hand outs etc.
* Make teaching and learning enjoyable!

Interactive Knee



Detailed modeling of the knee, showing 18 layers of anatomy from skin to bone.

Benefits
* Explain injuries, conditions and treatments more effectively with this accurate visual tool.
* Aid your interpretation of MR by comparing the 3D model with MR slices in three planes.
* Save time when you have this vast image resource for presentations, hand outs etc.
* Make teaching and learning enjoyable!

Interactive Hand Therapy



​
“…every Hand Therapist should have access to it. It is a useful aide-memoire to the experienced, a learning tool for the beginner and gives the therapist another technique to educate the patient…It is excellent.”
British Association of Hand Therapists

Benefits
* Explain injuries, conditions and treatments more effectively with this accurate visual tool.
* Aid your interpretation of MR by comparing the 3D model with MR slices in three planes.
* Save time when you have this vast image resource for presentations, hand outs etc.
* Make teaching and learning enjoyable!
​
DownLoad
CD 01- Interactive Hand 2000
http://rapidshare.com/files/26181347/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Hand.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26191750/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Hand.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26247090/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Hand.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26253495/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Hand.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26278712/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Hand.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26302163/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Hand.part6.rar

CD 02 - Foot & Ankle
http://rapidshare.com/files/25989126/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Foot_And_Ankle.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25819930/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Foot_And_Ankle.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25818220/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Foot_And_Ankle.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26008373/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Foot_And_Ankle.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25969217/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Foot_And_Ankle.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/25923813/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Foot_And_Ankle.part6.rar

CD 03 - Interactive Hip
http://rapidshare.com/files/26326420/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Hip.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26495819/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Hip.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26564447/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Hip.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26574848/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Hip.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26582069/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Hip.part5.rar

CD 04 - Interactive Hand-Surgery
http://rapidshare.com/files/26288340/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Hand-Surgery.rar

CD 05 - Interactive Knee
http://rapidshare.com/files/26345481/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Knee.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26516249/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Knee.part2.rar

CD 06 - Interactive Shoulder
http://rapidshare.com/files/26438862/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Shoulder.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26552803/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Shoulder.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27243076/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Shoulder.part3.rar

CD 07 - Interactive Spine
http://rapidshare.com/files/26418582/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Spine.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26474735/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Spine.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27251883/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Spine.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27259518/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Spine.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27266359/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Spine.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27272900/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Spine.part6.rar

CD 08 - Interactive Head & Neck
http://rapidshare.com/files/26536955/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Head_And_Neck.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27101070/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Head_And_Neck.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27225219/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Head_And_Neck.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26120364/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Head_And_Neck.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/26109196/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Head_And_Neck.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27231962/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Head_And_Neck.part6.rar

CD 09 - Interactive Pelvis : Male & Female
http://rapidshare.com/files/26367297/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Pelvis.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27520288/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Pelvis.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27468119/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Pelvis.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27484820/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Pelvis.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27500283/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Pelvis.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27503012/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Pelvis.part6.rar

CD 10 - Interactive Thorax & Abdomen
http://rapidshare.com/files/27537186/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Thorax_And_Abdomen.part1.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27554452/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Thorax_And_Abdomen.part2.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27590852/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Thorax_And_Abdomen.part3.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27283137/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Thorax_And_Abdomen.part4.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27599351/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Thorax_And_Abdomen.part5.rar
http://rapidshare.com/files/27599553/Medicina_Primal3D_Interactive_Thorax_And_Abdomen.part6.rar

Primal 3D Interactive Atlas Rapidshare Folder
Folder and Archieve password: diger

Original Site

.... والله ولى التوفيق ...​


----------



## sahar88 (23 أبريل 2010)

could you upload it on another file share because most of these files are coruupted.
thanks


----------

